# final fantasy 8 pc woes



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

I bought final fantasy 8 for pc when it first came out. It never worked right on my compter. Back then, I had a piece of junk pc. Now, my comp is nice, and I just found my FF8. I installed it. Its asking for disk 1. I put disk 1 in the drive, but it says "Caution, wrong disk". I tried putting every disk in, I even tried putting every disk in both of my cd drives, but still nothing. I uninstalled the game, and reinstalled, still, the same thing. Now, this is NOT a warez/pirate copy of the game. Its the real deal. I still have the game box, for pete's sake. None of the disks are in bad shape. Anyways, is there something I can do about this? 
Any help is appreciated!
D


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

once its intalled it asks you to insert the cd. If thats the case just go download the official patch and install it for your game. Then go download and install a nocd hack. That should fix it asking for a cd.


----------



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

I did try a no-cd patch, it didn't work,but I didn't have the official patch. I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

what you will need is to completely remove it. isntall it again, go run the official patch. and get the nocd patch for the version you are using.


----------



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

I have an Nvidia video card, so I need the nvidia patch, correct?
I do have a no-cd patch, the only one I've found is one from "inferno".
In the readme for the patch, it says to copy the files Disc1.pak, Disk1, Disc2.pak, Disk2, Disc3.pak,Disk3, Disc4ger.pak, Disk4 to the rootdirectory of FF8. Then copy some other files, as well.
Now, I've done all this. When I go to apply the no cd patch, it says "the size of the file you selected doesn't match"...Can someone tell me if I'm using the wrong no cd patch?
Thanks
D


----------



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

ok, got the latest patch, still doesn't work. I don't know what to do here..


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.avault.com/pcrl/patches_temp.asp?patch=ff8 <== latest patch
http://www.megagames.com/cracks/html/c31525_0.htm <== No CD and more


----------



## daves01902 (Jun 21, 2004)

YES!
that did it. You guy are the best.
Thanks alot!
D


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------

